# ShopNotes issue 121 Router Lift



## techneck1324 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Folks,

Does anybody have issue 121 of ShopNotes they are willing to sell me, or a pdf of the router lift plans. I would be willing to pay for either one.
Money is really tight, so I don't want to shell out $100.00 for the back issue css.
Thanks for your time guys.

Frank.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

techneck1324 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Does anybody have issue 121 of ShopNotes they are willing to sell me, or a pdf of the router lift plans. I would be willing to pay for either one.
> Money is really tight, so I don't want to shell out $100.00 for the back issue css.
> ...


IRC, you can buy the one year on DVD for about $20. It is copyrighted material, though. If you want it , should buy it!


----------



## MeRLiN4U (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I put it in the forum 2 days ago but I had to delete it away because of some copyright thing they said, it is little bit funny because I know a person who have bought it and he scanned it to his father so I dont know if that can be copyrighted.
Just google it and you can download it for free just anywhere, but it is nicer to have it like a book in original.
Good luck with the shopnotes 121.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Some people rob banks, too. But that doesn't make it legal!:sad:


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Go to Matthias Wandel's site Woodworking for engineers and buy his plan for a TILTING router lift for $14. It's better than Shop Notes' design, in my opinion. A trained engineer who's been woodworking since childhood, Matthias is approachable, probably a certifiable genius and creates plans which hold your hand as much as you want. Some of his clients have been kids as young as 12. 

The big deal about tilting is that it will lower the cost of creative work by a huge margin. You can duplicate a tremendous number of pattern profiles by tilting a basic bit in the right direction. 

Check out his site anyway - it's amazing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When you buy plans you do not have the right to copy them and distribute them, that is called piracy just like with music. Woodcraft and Rockler stores usually have books of individual plans you can buy. Many of the Woodsmith and Shopnotes plans can be bought as singles from Woodworking Plans for Immediate Download from PlansNOW.com


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

did anyone build this ? before I buy the PDF I wanted to see if it works and doesnt move from vibrations

http://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/router-jig-router-lift/


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought the DVD with all issues of Shopnotes on PDFs for about $100. It is really cool to have all that material on hand. You can print just the pages you want, and you honored the copyright. Bought from Shopnotes.com.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You might want to have a look at Al B. Thayer's home made lift while you're at it. I've heard it works very well.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Back when that issue came out There were several threads about it. Several folks completed the project. I do not recall any review that covered vibration problems I have considered adding it to my Bosch rt. I have a cordless socket wrench for raising and lowering which without it I wouldn't try it. The issue is right next to my shop stool daring me to try it. So many projects so little time


----------

